

Show HN: A minimal Twitter sentiment analyzer - ankitvad
http://whatarepeoplesaying.herokuapp.com/  

======
aembleton
Unfortunately after I enter a word and press Enter I'm shown an 'Application
Error' page.

~~~
ankitvad
Yeah, After posting to Hacker News, the web-app got serious traffic. Try
refreshing, it'll work. Using, a free Heroku Web-App. That obstructs the
traffic.

~~~
artiliran
Same here, but will try again later :)

Curious, can you share much about how it works?

~~~
ankitvad
It's actually a variation of :
[http://www.ravikiranj.net/drupal/201205/code/machine-
learnin...](http://www.ravikiranj.net/drupal/201205/code/machine-learning/how-
build-twitter-sentiment-analyzer) The ideology and process is same. I've used
FLASK+BootStrap to handle the front-end+server.. PS: try this. it might work
for some time. before this fails too(..if traffic increases)
[http://whatarepeoplesaying2.herokuapp.com/](http://whatarepeoplesaying2.herokuapp.com/)

